
Two metres or one: what is the evidence for physical distancing in Covid-19? - open-source-ux
https://www.bmj.com/content/370/bmj.m3223
======
gus_massa
The main problem is that people need some simple thumb rule. Two meters are
better than one. Probably three meters are even better. But at some point it
is too inconvenient and people will just ignore a ten meters recommendation.

Try to be as far as possible of other people, but at least two meters (or
whatever arbitrary threshold your country choose).

------
open-source-ux
One of the authors of this paper has been posting user-submitted translations
of the key table from the paper here (as well as a colour-blind version):

[https://twitter.com/trishgreenhalgh/status/12985153375379005...](https://twitter.com/trishgreenhalgh/status/1298515337537900544)

